# Chocolate and cherries



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2016)

Was bored and wanted to use up some frozen zucchini and a bag of dried cherries bought two moves ago, so made two kinds of muffins. 
Pineapple zucchini bread and chocolate zucchini bread. Pineapple usually has yellow raisins but used some dried cherries; chocolate usually I put cocoa powder, half semi sweet and half 60% dark cacao, often a bit more total than the recipe calls for. 
Both used organic coconut oil instead of veg oil. Had to melt oil before mixing and it 'thickened' a bit after mixing with sugar and egg. Forgot to add chips so had to stuff from the top into dough; turned out pretty well! Lots of choc melted in the top mmmmmm

The pineapple cherry zucchini muffins






Chocolate zucchini






Elmer Nj


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 19, 2016)

Be right over!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2016)

You can come bake at my place anytime!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2016)

You have my address, right?


----------



## abax (Feb 19, 2016)

Looks absolutely yummy!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2016)

They are pretty good 

Maybe I should be looking for baking jobs


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2016)

Or developing a boutique product and selling to over-priced stores and markets!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Or developing a boutique product and selling to over-priced stores and markets!



There we go!


----------



## orchidman77 (Feb 21, 2016)

Those look amazing....I'll have to try coconut oil next time instead of veg. oil!

David


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 21, 2016)

My sister in Wyoming wants me to mail her some! 

My recipes for the pineapple zucchini and chocolate zucchini breads are here in the 'favorite recipes megathread' and what I used to make these muffins

Coconut oil is great when used in waffles, pancakes, anything that you use oil or butter for using the same volume. Fragrance from cooking waffles is amazing! Also cooked eggs with it (organic cold pressed from wegmans)


Elmer Nj


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2016)

Hmmm, I've been seeing coconut oil in the stores lately. Maybe I'll have to try some...


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 9, 2016)

I mailed some of these to my reporter sister in Wyoming; she and the staff nuked them immediately and washed them down with hot dark coffee


Elmer Nj


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 9, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2016)

What! They're all gone?!? That's what I get for showing up late to the thread!


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 9, 2016)

Zucchini sounds good and healthy.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 10, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> What! They're all gone?!? That's what I get for showing up late to the thread!



I can make more

Yes, zucchini is very healthy. Just if you're growing it it gets so prolific and gets big quickly you can get overwhelmed! Lol

Lots of people don't like the big war club zucs saying they are tough, and try to give them away but they are great for shredding, freezing and later making bread or hash etc. Take the seeds out before shredding bigger ones, make flat sheets on tray put in freezer, then put in plastic bags. To make bread, place it where when melting the water comes off (you can squeeze it out some) it'll drain, then measure and use in bread. Lots less water in bread and more zucchini, can use a lot more in a recipe that way

My brother in law one time at thanksgiving was heading towards finishing off a whole loaf of pineapple yellow raisin zucchini bread by himself!
The recipes for choc and pineapple zuc bread are here in the favorite recipes megathread


----------



## abax (Mar 11, 2016)

Good idea about storing zucchini for later use. We eat lots
in salads, but often there's so many we can't give them
all away.

*coconut oil is great for the skin and hair too.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 13, 2016)

abax said:


> Good idea about storing zucchini for later use. We eat lots
> in salads, but often there's so many we can't give them
> all away.
> 
> *coconut oil is great for the skin and hair too.




This is tongue in cheek and I'm not making fun of situation of people without enough to eat....
but if someone wanted to end world hunger they could just plant cherry tomatoes and zucchini squash!


Elmer Nj


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 13, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> This is tongue in cheek and I'm not making fun of situation of people without enough to eat....
> but if someone wanted to end world hunger they could just plant cherry tomatoes and zucchini squash!
> 
> 
> Elmer Nj



There is some truth in that! :rollhappy:


----------

